# "Überkreuzende" Pfaden/Elementen in Illustrator



## murxx (17. November 2004)

Hallöchen zusammen!

Ich habe im Prinzip ne simple Frage, ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob die Antwort simpel ist. Ich habe in Illustrator eine Hürde gebaut, wie ihr auf dem Screenshot seht. Die Ebenen, sind ebenfalls abgebildet.

Mein Problem: Die Element "überkreuzen" sich so komisch, wie man auf dem Bild auch sieht. Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit das abzustellen. Hat da jemand ne Idee oder nen Tipp?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## thoru (19. November 2004)

Versuche es mal mit abegrundeten Linienecken, findest du in der Palette Kontur.

cu
thoru


----------

